# My Cute Cockatiel! x



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

*My cute cockatiel! x*

My beautiful cockatiel! He/she is adorable!!!!!! Peeka likes to play with his toys and loves cuddles  He/she LOVES mirrors and bells


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You're tiel is gorgeous!

I realize you are excited about your tiel but please be mindful of the forum rules. All caps in a title is not allowed so I changed it for you!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

He's adorable 




Hels


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so gorgeous


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Peeka is beautiful.


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Lovely boy


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful Tiel


----------



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks people! Your cockatiels are soooo adorable and unique too! (I love the different patterns and colours of everyone's birds!) All beautiful


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Peeka is gorgeous wonderful pictures.


----------

